# What are the top 5 kits in your collection?



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It doesn't have to be an old kit or a figure kit. It can be absolutely ANYTHING but you must already have them in your collection so it doesn't become a wish list.
I'll start with:
Aurora Vampire
Monogram King Chopper 
Aurora Blackbeard
Revell AG Red XXXXXXX Killer (4 engined drag bike-looks awesome!!)
Williams Bros. 1/6 scale 80Hp LeRhone rotary engine

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wheew, thats a tough one, but I think my favorites (at this point) are The Aurora BlackBeard, Janus Dracula and Bride (2 kits in one), Janus Mummy, Billiken Frankenstein, Horizon Creature. In no particular order.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's some cool kits there otto! 

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't pick just 5 !!!! They're ALL my children, I love them all, they're ALL mine. Mine I tell you!!! Mwahahahahahaa.....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Said like a true styrene junkie!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> I can't pick just 5 !!!! They're ALL my children, I love them all, they're ALL mine. Mine I tell you!!! Mwahahahahahaa.....


Ditto that!!
But here goes:
1) The Forgotten Prisoner ( Giant FP-Box Art FP- original Aurora FP andPL FP)
2) The Addams Family Haunted House (Original Aurora)
3) Vampirella (cold cast porcelain) 
4) The Guillotine (Giant and Madam Toussauds)
5) ALL THE REST... DON"T MAKE ME CHOOSE!!! I'M WARNING YOU WITH PEACE AND LOVE...Don't make me choose:freak:... ( I apologize...I had a Ringo moment there:drunk
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

EEK!! The last thing I'd do is get between a rabid Mcdougall and his model kits!!
Great choices though, and I've gotta admit my last one wasn't easy.....
Maybe I should've made it top 10...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> EEK!! The last thing I'd do is get between a rabid Mcdougall and his model kits!!
> Great choices though, and I've gotta admit my last one wasn't easy.....
> Maybe I should've made it top 10...
> 
> Chris.


Try ...'Top 200'...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish.....


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Original Aurora Hunchback
2. Luminator Phantom of the Opera
3. Polar Lights Creature of the Black Lagoon
4. Polar Lights Wolfman Randy Bowen Sculpt
5. Big Frankie

My Hunchback is the best paint job so far. I love the Phantoms and the Wolfman's sculpts. I just like the Creature because he is cool and Big Franke...duh.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd have to go look to see which five are closest to the ceiling.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

In no particular order:

Monarch Nosferatu(got a second one of these rascals needing building)

Janus Vinyl Hunchback of Notre Dame

PL Bride of Frankenstein

PL Godzilla's Go-Kart

Moebius Invisible Man


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

1/ The Mummy hammer version (Yagher)
2/ M/S Animal Pit ( resin repo from python kits)
3/ Curse of the werewolf (Yagher)
4/ It terror from beyond space ( not sure of maker)
5/ The mummy (Billiken) :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

John P said:


> I'd have to go look to see which five are closest to the ceiling.


ahahaha Yeah I have all of my valuables just below ceiling level too! 

Not in any particular order......
1. CB Freak
2. Big Franky (cause I am working on one)
3. Surf Fink
4. Deal's Wheels Red Baron
5. Killer McBash

I picked these kits because they are/have been fun kits to assemble. I have all of these completed except for BF. All were fun builds and great memories


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Are we talking about only kits that are built, or only unbuilt, or does it matter? Either way, I could possibly pick out the *bottom 5* examples of either built or unbuilt, but even that would be very difficult!

Also - here is an invitation to anyone from HobbyTalk or the Clubhouse who would like to stop by in person and see my unbuilt kits - at least the opened ones, otherwise all you see is the box - and my very dusty kits and toys on the display shelves. I would love to have visitors who like this sort of stuff! 

At least I have been able to make contact with a couple of guys on these boards who live here in the Salt Lake valley who have been able to come over to visit, and I have had the pleasure of visiting at their houses as well.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine are easy...

(1) Wonder Woman
(2) Penguin
(3) Batman
(4) Superboy
(5) Captain America

(* I have two of each one version built one boxed-all original AURORAs).


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

66 inch Jim Key Nautilus
66 Inch Jim Key TOS Enterprise
Deboer Refit
Unbuilt PL Jupiter 2
Unfinished Masters for my own 1/72 Scale Proteus


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

1) Aurora Frog
2) Aurora Vampire
3) Aurora Gold Knight
4) Aurora Wonder Woman
5) Aurora Moonbus

One of these days I'll either build or restore them all.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

1. Lunar models Robots (B9, Robby, Gort)
2. 2 foot Lunar Models Jupiter 2 that I heavily modified
3. AT-AT-(MPC) heavily modified as stop motion model
4. Original Aurora Flying Sub and Spindrift (tie)
5. Geometrics Ymir & Base with added figures

Not specifically a "kit" but my 4 foot Diameter Jupiter 2 hull is number 1, but it isn't a kit so I listed it here anyway.

I also have 1/32 and 1/48 scale Aircraft that fit the bill, but aren't as important as the Sci-Fi models.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok top 5 kits that Treasure here they are 5 pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

All 4 Horizons JP vinyl Dinosaur kits
T-rex
Raptor
Brachiosaur
Spitter
Aurora PS Three Horned face

Lynn


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Top five unbuilt:  
Billiken Frankenstein 
Billiken Mummy 
Billiken She Creature 
Glow Bride of Frankenstein 
Aurora Phantom of the Opera 

Top five built: 
Forgotten Prisoner
Aurora Hunchback
Horizon Bride of Frankenstein
Aurora Frankenstein
Aurora Wolfman
Aurora Jekyll as Hyde (Okay, that's six. I cheated).


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Once upon a time ...

Aurora Blackbeard
Aurora Penguin
Aurora Zorro
Aurora Spartacus
Billiken Joker


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't think anyone yet has named Seaview, Munsters, Lost In Space Cyclops, Lost In Space Robot, Land of the Giants Snake, Batcycle, Batboat, Spindrift, Undertaker Dragster, or most of the monster rods; all these were the long-awaited classics which we all wanted and Polar Lights valiantly brought us!

I'm not complaining, because none of them appears on my list, which is:

Mr Spock, Spartacus, Tar Pit, Conferderate Raider, and Blackbeard.

Which kit appears on the most lists? I think it's Blackbeard.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope Frank and Dave have seen this thread. I'm sure the Bloodthirsty Pirates would be a big seller!!
We definitely have to be grateful to Polar Lights, Moebius, and DENCOMM for giving us the chance to build some of our most beloved kits, and Monarch for their Nosferatu and the new classics that are on the way.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
We're the luckiest modellers on the planet!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> All 4 Horizons JP vinyl Dinosaur kits
> T-rex
> Raptor
> Brachiosaur
> ...


A dino fan! I've got a JP raptor ready for priming, and a Darga T-Rex in the same state! Looking forward to finishing them!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Beautiful stuff Wolfman!

AGGH! I can't choose from all my kits, whether built or not. I'd have to break it down into too many categories, i.e. favorite paint jobs, resin kits, vinyl kits...etc.

So I'll base my list on rarity and sentimental value.

1. My full collection of Aurora "Monsters of the Movies" build ups. The only kits that survived from my pre-teen modeling days.

2. My Revell "Brother Rat Fink". My first "old kit" purchase at a convention.

3. My Aurora "Captain Kidd" built up

4. An Aurora Illya Kuryakin "Man From Uncle" kit a good friend gave me as a baby shower gift.(He thought of the proud daddy!)

5. Every other kit in my collection, whether built or unbuilt, still in my possession or sold on Ebay or given away.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Gee, this is a toughy!!!!

1- Moebius Seaview
2-Polar lights repop B-9 robot
3- Polar lights Robby the robot
4-AMT- Mr. Spock wth 3 headed snake
5- AMT- space 1999 Eagle....

... do I have to stop there???

Great question!!!!

Have a great day one and all!!!:wave:

Dave


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

...

・Park Born loosers/hitler
・Park Born loosers/napoleon
・Park Born loosers/castro
・Aurora hunch back
・Aurora gillman
there is too much it much elsewhere, and to be troubled with...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

OK Dave, should we go top 10?:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I keep bouncing back and forth the 2 forums and can't keep up..LOL

Favorite I have seen are mostly monsters and Sci-fi.. Not alot of auto builders out there anymore..

My favorite in my collection.
1/16th Nascar Richard Petty Clear Charger
Ed Roth Mysterion and Tweety Pie (looking for the druid princess)
Darrell Starbird Cosmic Ray Bubble top Corvette (AMT)
Gene Winfield 1940 ford Panel truck( Not many made after Genes cars)

I guess I like to try and collect all the custom cars from the big 5 customizers in the auto culture. Ed Roth, George Barris, Darrell Starbird, Gene Winfield, 
can't forget hotrods by Boyd...:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

For me it would have to be ALL the Aurora monsters...classic 1/8 and also MOTM and MS stuff too!

If I had to decide...I think it might be:

the Bride of Frankenstein
Frankenstein
Dracula
Mummy
Wolfman
Creature..oooops that is six.

But one kit (if I ever get it done) that will move up the chart is the Yagher Aurora Box Art kit of The Phantom of the Opera!
If you haven't seen these kits in person...they really have a WOW factor that I really can't describe! They are WELL WORTH the money! And they are bigger at 1/6th scale!

MMM


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

WOW, Top five is definitely harder that you would think. 
I'm a car modeler so Here are my top five (which were tough to choose!)

1. Testors 1/12 Lamborghini Countach
2. Scale Motorsports/Revell BadBoy Corvette C6.R
3. Tamiya Clearview Porsche Carrera GT
4. Fujimi Enthusiast kit Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona
5. Lindberg 1/20 Firebird Firehawk

Of course, like anyone else I have many more. But these are the top 5 today.
Chris


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

For regular production kits, it's (in no particular order): 

Timeslip Creations battlestar _Galactica_
MMI 1/2500 scale K-7 Space Station
Odyssey Slipways 1/2500 scale Klingon _Vor'cha_
TM Lindsey 1/2500 scale _Nebula_-class starship
Jupiter Station 1/2500 scale _Akira_-class starship


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Dark Horse King Kong Harryhausen (autographed)
fine Molds Falcon
Polar Lights cold cast Wolfman
Dark Horse Bride of Frankenstein
Strombecker's Disney Space Station


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Alright, now, some of you are just outright bragging!!! I want all of your addresses and dates that you'll be out of town!!

My List:
BUILT:
Godzilla's GoKart
Headless Horseman
3 Stooges (counting them as 1)
Horizon Thing (vinyl, the kit that got me back into the hobby!!)
BatCycle

UNBUILT
Darkhorse KING KONG
SPAWN
LOTG Snake Scene
Invisible Man (Moebius)
U.S.S. Constitution

Wayne


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

1 Midori Santa claus with sleigh
2 Revell Horton the elephant
3 Aurora prehistoric scenes t-rex
4 Aurora bighorn sheep
5 Aurora lunar probe

BRIAN


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Midori Santa Claus?!? I've never heard of that one before! Cool!!

Chris.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Midori Santa Claus?!? I've never heard of that one before! Cool!!
> 
> Chris.


Yeah my all time favorite:









BRIAN


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

It's pretty hard to pick, but in no particular order are:

1. Vulcan Shuttle
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=136953&highlight=Vulcan+shuttle

2. USS Defiant (Deep Space Nine)

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/gallery/contest3/stk02.htm

3. Horizon Darga T-Rex

4. Raderstudios Edmontosaurus

5. Most of my other dino kits...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

My top 5 kits?
The ones I value the most?

1) Polar Lights 1:350 U.S.S. ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-A
2) ERTL refit U.S.S. ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-A (is it 1:537?)
3) ERTL _Excelsior_-class U.S.S. ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-B
4) ERTL _Galaxy_-class U.S.S. ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-D
5) Fine Molds Y-Wing Starfighter


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Built:Screamin Products Ming and Flash Gordon in diorama,Horizon Green Goblin,Wolfman,Joker,racula Bat.Unbuilt:Moebius Seaview,P.L. C-57 D,Screamin Mars Attacks kits,Testors SR-71 Spyplane,Horizon Stargate kits.:dude:


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Wow, that's a tough one...

PL Refit (although it will stay boxed until my skills return)
DML Scud launcher
Monogram Flapjack
Bandai 1/700 Yamato Mechanic version
PL 1/350 NX-01

And, someday,

PL 1/350 TOS Enterprise


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, weighing in with my plastic treasures, I'd have to go in this order:

1.) MPC - U.S.S. Cygnus - from "The Black Hole" Disney movie.
2.) AMT - Space:1999 Eagle - ( I have 2 of em, since I love the design! )
3.) Moebius - Space Pod & Chariot - ( I'm combining them, just because! ) 
4.) Polar Lights - Jupiter 2 - (Built, and unlit, as of yet. I'm getting there! )
5.) Polar Lights - 1:350 NX-01. - Others hated the ship, but I loved the design, the deck paneling colors, and the look of the ship. ( Pics are in my pic folder )

P.S. - My Cygnus & 2 Eagle kits are still unbuilt. ( What a crime. )

My ideal grail kit for me would be if someone made a decent styrene kit of a GUNSTAR, from "The Last Starfighter". ( Ya hear me begging, Moebius? ) 

Great idea for a topic gang.......happy holidays! 

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave: :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

1. Aurora LIS Robot

2. Aurora LIS Cyclops & Chariot

3. Aurora Voyager

4. Aurora Moonbus ( 1 built & 1 MIB)

5. Aurora Spindrift

Not to mention I bought 4 of each of the Repops from PL & Moebius (YES!!)

Of course there are MANY MANY more favorites, but thats just me top 5..
& I only have about an INCH worth of room to my ceiling..


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Top five is difficult. Maybe a group is easier.
Aurora original 13 monsters first, just completed Forgotten Prisoner so all are done now.
Aurora Penguin.
Solarwinds Kara and Falon.
Flying sub - kits and my 24th scrathbuilt!
Moebius Chariot with major changes.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Mike! Welcome to Hobbytalk mate!! Great to see you here.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Good choices!

Chris.


----------

